# To neuter or not to neuter



## bJb (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm undecided about neutering my dog. Does anyone agree with this practice? Should I take away his right to reproduce?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

If you aren't planning on showing the dog, competing with the dog, it should be done. The world doesn't need anymore unwanted pitdogs that will eventually end up at the shelter. For your dog's sake and the breed's sake get him fixed =)


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I agree with neutering. It's pretty quick and not so painful plus if he's younger you can extend his life and take away some health risks.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Yes, neutering is the way to go. Provided your dog is healthy enough for the procedure.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

what are your plans with him? if you aren't going to show him or work him then there really isn't a need for him to remain intact. He will also be a better pet if his mind is not somewhere else. And especially for the male the proceedure is minimally invasive, he'll be back to normal in a matter of hours.


----------



## bJb (Feb 26, 2010)

*My dog*

Well I don't plan on making him a showdog. It just seems like he was given his reproductive organs for a reason. I know that there are plenty of homeless dogs out there. I don't think I want to add to that problem but I'm undecided.


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

bJb said:


> I'm undecided about neutering my dog. Does anyone agree with this practice? Should I take away his right to reproduce?


I think just about everyone here agrees with this practice. A dog doesn't necessarily have the "right" to reproduce. The only reason your dog would have that right is if he is capable of taking care of the Puppies he is responsible for himself(buying the food, paying the vet bills, etc.) But this is definitely not the case in the canine world, Owners are responsible for these types of things, so I wouldn't consider it a "right". And unless you are are going to be able to care for every puppy he is responsible for, get him neutered, for your sake and his.


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

bJb said:


> Well I don't plan on making him a showdog. It just seems like he was given his reproductive organs for a reason. I know that there are plenty of homeless dogs out there. I don't think I want to add to that problem but I'm undecided.


Haha, if neutering applied to humans like it does animals, I know a few people that definitely don't need to reproduce.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

well, you were just asking if he was a mutt now with him having a POSSABILITY of being such and with you not wanting to show or work him then get him fixed. everyone was given reproductive organs but do we all reproduce? no, I am going to add this aswell. We are alpha's in our dogs eyes which means we have the right to take away all breeding rights. Breeding in dogs is a privallige to those who are ideal for the program.


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

i wanted to do the procedure to my boy because i heard that they calm down a notch

but if i do that means i cant have him pull weights when hes older?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you want to neuter him then that is fine but wait till he matures. I would wait till he is at least 12 months especially if you want to do weigh pull. He is he registered and what venue do you want to do weight pull in? 

Neutering helps sex drive decrease and it can help marking behavior but not always. I have intact males and they are a pain in the butt only because I have intact females. If you only have one male and no intact females around (including neighbors) then it is easier than if you have females going into season. When the females are in season the males whine and I have to put the females out in the kennels separate from the males. The males quit eating and bark or whine for 2 weeks because they want to breed. When the females are out of season the house is peaceful. Just something to think about if you have intact females.

It is fine to neuter but again I would wait till they are about 12 months because they need those hormones to grow.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

duece40sx said:


> i wanted to do the procedure to my boy because i heard that they calm down a notch
> 
> but if i do that means i cant have him pull weights when hes older?


Ukc has what is called Limited Privilege where a spayed and neutered dog can still do activities..they just can't breed or be unaltered so you can still work him if you want. eventually I will do that with Riley


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> well, you were just asking if he was a mutt now with him having a POSSABILITY of being such and with you not wanting to show or work him then get him fixed. everyone was given reproductive organs but do we all reproduce? no, I am going to add this aswell. We are alpha's in our dogs eyes which means we have the right to take away all breeding rights. Breeding in dogs is a privallige to those who are ideal for the program.


I really liked your last scentence


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I really liked your last scentence


lol, thanks.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Snip snip, yo.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

do the right thing.. dont be a byb.. every human on this earth was given sexual reproductive organs.. and a lot of people shouldnt procreate LOL


----------



## masb133 (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree with neutering. There is alot of unwanted Pits in the world that end up in shelters, which is usually a death sentence for some. Maybe the majority.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## pitbulljojo (Apr 2, 2009)

Here is the ultimate " humanifacation" { if there is such a word} of dogs. If your dog is fixed you can have testicular implants put in so the other dogs wont laugh at him in the dog park. That is the most STUPID thing i have heard of { I can't use the real words I want to use} . You can give your dog a vasectomy where the vet just snips the " semen tubes" and leaves the testicles { like men get} . Just in case your dog has low self esteem problems


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

they're called neuticles. artificial cojona's, they are more for the owners self esteem.
I always recomend spay or nueter of all dogs not building on a genepool for show or work. Its the responsible thing to do for the breed


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I prefer the look of balls over a little sack flap, too, but no way would I pay an extra couple of bills to have fake ones put in. I'll get some big ball bearings and stuff those bad boys in myself. *click click click* LOL


----------



## pitbullmomma (Apr 11, 2009)

If you have no ped, ect. and not going to show or a goal or program set, you need to neuter. AKA- DH said this.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok being as you have no clue what kind of dog he is and you just got a female you NEED to get him neutered or you will eventually have a byb mutt litter and a ton more mouths to feed. Both my boys are neutered and no problems here.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

1. a mutt 2. with no ped and 3. a female in the house = spay and neuter asap. u know tho. we already talked about that. questions are good but you seem to keep getting the same info from people and asking the same questions again...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I am Pro Neuter!


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

in total agreeance witheveryone else here... spay or neuter your pets if your not going to show your dog. their tempermence gets alot better whenever they get the procedure done. they calm down, have less messes in the house, and more user friendly if you will. if you dont agree with it then the choice is up to you we are simly here to give you our opinion, we cannot make you do anything you dont want to do. you are obviously in a deep debate with yourself, so my question to you is, are you planning on breeding? if so let me tell you there are alot of stray, shelter pits that you can get\adopt or whatever. not all of them are the abused, neglected and evil dogs that everyone believes they are. those unmanageable dogs are PTS, ASAP. 

JMO


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

pitbulljojo said:


> Here is the ultimate " humanifacation" { if there is such a word} of dogs. If your dog is fixed you can have testicular implants put in so the other dogs wont laugh at him in the dog park. That is the most STUPID thing i have heard of { I can't use the real words I want to use} . You can give your dog a vasectomy where the vet just snips the " semen tubes" and leaves the testicles { like men get} . J*ust in case your dog has low self esteem problems*


:goodpost::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

